# modificar "pequeño terremoto"



## alco79ar (Sep 21, 2009)

Hola: Quisiera saber si se pueden cambiar algunas resistencias por potenciometros del circuito pasabajos llamado "pequeño terremoto" para variar el corte? y si es posible, cuales serian?

circuito:

Ver el archivo adjunto 4701

Saludos. Marcos


----------



## edmundo2009 (Ene 19, 2010)

pues calcula la frecuencia de corte y las cambias utiliza tu cerebro....


----------



## djpusse (Ene 28, 2010)

como estas 

te comento que si es un divisor pasivo el corte se le da la bobina y el capacitor y si es activo los cortes se hacen por medio de capacitores 

las resistencias son controladores de corriente no filtran

Saludos espero que te haya servido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 28, 2010)

Otros links del pequeño terremoto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 4701

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-subwoofer-11169/


----------



## jorge morales (Ene 29, 2010)

que frecuencias de corte necesitas


----------



## alco79ar (Feb 16, 2010)

Este edmundo debe haber nacido ingeniero, para responder asi no lo hagas.

Para los demas gracias por sus respuestas, y... no se como es lo de la frecuencia de corte, pero el sonido que sale es demaciado bajo para mi gusto, y quiero saber cuales son las resistencias o condensador que debo cambiar.

saludos


----------



## djpusse (Feb 17, 2010)

alco79ar dijo:


> Este edmundo debe haber nacido ingeniero, para responder asi no lo hagas.




por empezar respeta a quienes te ayudan

al salir medio bajo el sonido te refieres a la frecuencia no ?

primero tienes que decirnos cual es la respuesta en frecuencia del woffer o subwoffer y de ahi se calculan los divisores no se cuales son los cap que hay que cambiar

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> por empezar respeta a quienes te ayudan


Me sumo a eso, y agrego que respetes aún más a quienes (según tu criterio) no lo hacen.
Primero, porque evitás conflictos y segundo porque, en caso de que la otra persona tuviera alguna segunda intención, le caerá peor un agradecimiento que una agresión.

Sirva esto como consejo y como advertencia.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Feb 17, 2010)

cacho aun no entiendo como haces estar en todos lados en todo momento el ser moderador te da algun tipo de buscador o algo porque donde hay un problema de diciplina vos a los 5 minutos posteas no entiendo como haces para hacer tan rapido 


Saludos
y Gracias por la ayuda que me has dado en mi primer tema


----------



## Cacho (Feb 17, 2010)

djpusse dijo:


> ...el ser moderador te da algun tipo de buscador o algo...


Shhhh... Que eso es secreto 

No, no hay ningún bot ni buscador especial. Sólo es leer por acá y por allá.

Saludos


----------



## djpusse (Feb 17, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Shhhh... Que eso es secreto



Jeje Gracias cacho por dar siempre ese aporte de buena onda

Saludos que te valla bien


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 7, 2010)

Que tal compañeros, necesito de su ayuda y experiencia. Construi el ampli pequeño terremoto, pero se me quemaron los transistores de salida (tip33 y tip 34). El problema fuen que mis parlantes son de 4 ohms y el circuito me pide 8ohms. De manera que necesito agregar mas transistores para aliviar la carga o no es asi?. Pero otro problema es que no se como agregarlos y que resistencias debo colocar. He hecho una modificacion al diagrama pero todavia no lo he probado pues necesito saber si esta bien lo que voy a hacer, aqui les dejo el archivo adjunto.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

¿Arrancó bién y luego se quemaron por paliza o como fue?


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 7, 2010)

Pues si, arrancò bien. Pero lo deje trabajando 1 hora casi al maximo de potencia y despues se tronaron los transistores de salida.
Que puedo hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

Entonces yo solamente reemplazaría los TIP 33 y TIP 34 (80Watts 10 A) de salida por :

TIP2955 y TIP3055 (115Watts 15A) o por 

TIP35 y TIP36 (125Watts 25A)

http://www.rodaronline.com/trans/trans7.htm

Saludos .

EDICIÓN: ¿De disipadores como andamos? subí foto


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 7, 2010)

Perdon por no mencionarlo pero, ya he cambiado los transistores de salida (cambie los tip 33 y tip 34 por tip 35 y tip 36). Aun asi me funcionò solo un rato y tambien se que maron. Ya cheque los transistores de preamplificacion (tip 111 y tip 116) y estos trabajan bien. 
Yo creo que esto se solucionaria si agregara mas transistores de salida, el problema es que no se como agregarles las resistencias que se necesitan.
saludos

Utilizo un disipador de calor bastante grande y un buen par de ventiladores, asi que no tengo problema en cuanto a la temperatura


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 7, 2010)

*Pará pará . . . se queman frios ?*

Es un solo canal o son dos?

Que tensión tenés en las bases de TIP 111 y TIP 116?

Mediste las resistencias de 180 y 56 ohms?

Fijate y contanos

Saludos !


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 8, 2010)

Los transistores estan tibios a la hora de quemarse, asi que no se queman en frio.
oK, comprarè los transistores y harè las mediciones. Y utilizo dos canales que se mezclan a la entrada de los TL074.
 Harè las mediciones este fin de semana y despues les cuento.
Saludos a los amigos foreros
Gracias DOSMETROS, de verdad te estoy contento y agradecido por tu ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2010)

OK , lo vamos a sacar bueno a ese .

A ver , los transistores se queman por exceso de corriente = mucha temperatura = se frien . . .  O por tensión.

Frio o tibio sería lo mismo , me refiero a que la juntura de esos transistores soporta 150°C , así que si tienen su disipador con la correspondiente grasa siliconada, *caliente* sería que te *queme el dedo* **. Algo así como más de 70°C.
Tampoco creo que se puedan quemar por pico de corriente ya que tu fuente ha de ser convencional, de unos pocos ampers.

Ojo que los TIP35 son solo para 40V
los TIP35A para 60V
los TIP35B para 80V
y los TIP35C para 100V

Y ese funciona a +35 -35  o sea que trabajando a maximo volumen (al recorte) el transistor se estaría comiendo casi los 70 Vcc, así que van los "C", yo casi ni arriesgaría a poner los "B".

¿Lo estás trabajando en puente?

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

La otra opción es que estés usando transistores falsos (y vaya si los hay). Son una basura importante y tienen prestaciones muy pobres.

Sumado a eso está el hecho de que el ampli no tiene resistencias en los emisores (las que hay ahí las dibujaste vos) con lo que no tenés realimentación local en los transistores, una cosa que les puede alegrar la vida.

Si sumamos la ausencia de resistencias con transistores truchos tenemos... pochoclo de transistores 

No se me ocurren muchas otras formas de que se muera trabajando frío. Quizá por alguna corriente reactiva desde el parlante, pero no me parece muy probable...

Saludos


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 8, 2010)

Utilizo fuente simetrica que me entrega -+45 V DC. para alimentarlo, no se si eso es problema creo que tal vez si.
Otra opciòn, como puedo agregar correctamente resistencias en los emisores?, de cuantos ohms, Disculpen mi ignorancia pero como es la retroalimentaciòn local?
saludos


----------



## zxeth (Abr 13, 2010)

jejeje primero te re fuiste con la tension u,u. segundo, si mal no recuerdo de las extensas horas de mi profesor luis maria martinangelo el año pasado en electrotecnia de 4rto es que si RL=Rfuente hay maxima transferencia de potencia, Si RL > Rfuente hay maxima transferencia de tension y si RL < Rfuente hay una fuente volada u.u.. En este caso la fuente seria el amplificador. Lo que yo haria (con bastante trampita) seria ponerle una resistencia de 4ohms en serie al parlante. Ojo es lo que se me ocurre, nunca lo probe. Tampoco se de que potencia deberia ser. Por favor los que sepan si se puede avisenme ya que nunca lo hice y estoy por hacer este ampli para unos jahro de 4ohms :S. no me quiero volver loco 

ha, tambien proba cambiando los tip 33 y 34b por los 33 y 34c que soportan hasta 100v. Talvez es solo por sobrealimentar a los tip, pero no creo porq*UE* osino se quemarian en caliente y no en frio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Yo le pondría los TIP35 y TIP36  D , E o F , no menos, el C quedaría demasiado justo.

Las resistencias de emisor serían de 0,33 ohms de 5 Watts, aunque en éste circuito en particular yo las probaría en colector  a ver que piensan ?

Nada de resistencia de 4 ohms en serie con el parlante.

Saludos !


----------



## Cacho (Abr 13, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...aunque en éste circuito en particular yo las probaría en colector...



Tenés razón, ¡es una Sziklai!. Es la costumbre de usar el término...

Un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2010)

Siiiiiiiiiiiii , la oveja negra de los Darlingtons (aunque sería la más blanquita )

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...AA&prev=/search?q=sziklai+pair&hl=es&lr=&sa=G

Saludos !


----------



## alaraune (Abr 13, 2010)

Con cuántos parlantes lo estás trabajando? por qué si es con dos, los podrías poner en serie y te darían una impendancia de 8 ohm.  Cuéntanos más de la conexión, pues parece que entendí que tienes dos módulos conectados en puente, dinos...


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 14, 2010)

Que tal amigos, no pude hacer las mediciones pues en mi ciudad se agotaron los transistores tip35 y tip36 y su reemplazo tampoco lo pude conseguir. Asi que here lo posible por conseguirlos ràpido.

Y con respecto a lo de la fuente simetrica, ¿puedo reducir el voltaje colocando solo la mitad de diodos en la rectificaciòn? es decir, no hacer el puente completo si no solo la mitad, pues con los capacitores el voltaje casi me daria los +35 y -35 volts que se necesitan. Ya hice las mediciones de esta fuente.

Y con respecto a lo que dice "zxeth", yo no  colocaria las resistencias en serie con el parlante, pues la mitad de potencia de audio se disiparia en calor.

Tengo dos amplificadores (Pequeño terremoto), uno para cada parlante(de 4 ohms). Lo que quiero es utilizar los dos modulos amplificadores.

Y para lo de la modificaciòn del ampli, que diferencia hay en colocar resistencias en emisores a colocarlas en los colectores? (en transistores tip35 y 36.)

Otra opciòn seria colocar conseguir transitores tip 35D y 36D, yo no sabia que existian esos. Si los encuentro podria utilizar mi fuente con el puente rectificador completo.

Para este amplificador tengo un par de parlantes de 15" a 200 watts en 4ohms.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

Con solo dos díodos rectificás media onda , eso no te va a andar. Un horror de zumbido.

Casi todos los amplificadores utilizan históricamente una configuración Darlington, que llevaría las resistencias en sus emisores. Éste emplea Sziklai que es algo distinta.

Tomate el trabajo de ver las configuraciones de los transistores de salida de otros amplificadores . . . (tarea para el hogar )

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Abr 14, 2010)

Bueno, yo tampoco pondria una resistencia de 4 pero es la que se me vino a la cabeza . Con una fuente de +-45 podrias hacerte mejores amplificadores con mosfets que aparentemente tienen mejor sonido y para el filtro te pones todo menos la etapa que lleva los transistores. Otra cosa, pensa que este circuito actua sobre la tension, asi que si haces media onda de filtro se vva a escuchar horrorosamente mal. No se si le podrias poner un buen regulador de voltaje con transistores de potencia en paralelo =). 


Bueno mi siguiente pregunta es que si puedo hacer este mismo ampli pero en lugar que con graves hacerlo con agudos ya que tengo 2 twiters de 50rms y quisiera saber si se escucharia bien cambiandole el filtro a este ampli


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2010)

¿Vas a hacer bi-amplificación? Separás desde la señal con un pasa-altos y un pasabajos y amplificas agudos con éste.

Usás el A seguido del D del TL074 (el B y C los dejás para el otro canal). Me parece que te comviene tener un amplificador Stereo normal tomado del filtro.

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Abr 14, 2010)

lo que yo pensaba era algo parecido a lo tuyo, pero iba a hacer el control de volumen antes del a, poniendo la salida del a con la entrada negativo del a. osea igualando la senial (no tengo enie) y despues hacer el filtro entre el a y el b y despues del b hacer una salida preamplificada desde el operacional b y de ahi al amplificador. Mi pregunta es si todos los amp. del tl074 son iguales. sino lo hago con 2 tl071 que es mas barato .

agrego que no van a ir los 2 canales al mismo amplificador, sino a 2 disttintos, solo quiero aprovechar el operacional. Ha y tambien quiero saber si este amplificador suena bien con altos, si es que alguien lo probo. ya que es un amplificador bastante simple de transistores y no se que reaccion tendra ante los altos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2010)

*Zxeth* , para el diseño original creo que hasta el 741 le iba  jeje.

Aquí le hice unas modificaciones para ponerlo más acorde.

Las resistencias de "emisor" (colector ) y los dos díodos protectores de los transistores de salida.

Para mejorarle el cruce por cero los dos díodos que pueden ser 1N4007 o 1N4148 más las resistencias de 10K, ahí también podría ir un preset de 1K para regular corriente de reposo a algo de 30mA .

Y le bajé R15 y R16 de 10K a 220 ohms.

Simulalo .

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Abr 15, 2010)

y los 1n4007 para que servirian en serie?. Disculpa si es una pregunta tonta, pero se bastante de electronica, pero no de audio y hay un par de cosas que todavia no aprendi  .. tengo la buena suerte de ser inteligente y aprendi casi todo lo que se por mi mismo, solo tube 1 solo profesor de electrotecnia que tampoco tiene mucho que ver con esto


----------



## porraselectronics (Abr 16, 2010)

Que tal DOSMETROS 
Una pregunta: ¿Con respecto a la modificacion que hisiste, puedo utilizar esa configuraciòn para los bajos? o solo hisiste la modificacion en la etepa de potencia para utilizar agudos.
Disculpa mi ignorancia, pero apenas son un principiante de la electronica en audio. 
Otra duda, por que se cambiaron R15 Y R16 de 10k a 220 Ohms?
En este diseño nuevo que tu hisiste, ¿puedo agregar mas transistores de salida para aliviar la carga? 
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> y los 1n4007 para que servirian en serie?


Para compensar las caídas de los transistores. Sólo por ser mal tipo te voy a hacer pensar: Si hay 0,7V antes de que un transistor se active y cada diodo hace caer 0,7V... Y tenemos dos transistores (un driver y uno de potencia) en esa rama...
Entonces la tensión de la base del driver estará ¿por encima de alguna otra? ¿cuánto? ¿y con eso qué lograría? ¿cómo era lo del bias ?
Ahhh... Esas resistencias de 10k también en serie con los diodos forman un divisor de tensión, así que voy a tener un voltaje de...

Y el cambio de los 10k por 220r obedece a no andar disparando como locos a los transistores de potencia. A partir de los 0,7V ya conducen, y con 10k esa tensión la alcanzan con 70uA (es más o menos la corriente de fuga de un transistor ). Con 220r necesitás 3mA y fracción, algo más sano como para que sólo conduzcan cuando conduce el driver y no por error.

De todas formas no termina de gustarme el arreglo de las resistencias de _emisor_ (estas sí) de los drivers. Yo las mandaría entre el colector y la resistencia de colector (húngaro y la gran siete, que me hace  pensar los términos ) de cada transistor de potencia. Queda medio "ladeáu" el arreglo si no.
En el original se me hace un poco más coherente el arreglo fiero (con los emisores de los drivers unidos) para manejar el bias. En un diseño mucho más lindo como el de 2m ya no lo veo muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2010)

Pero hay un pequeño problemita con esos diodos de polarización. Los drivers son darlington y la Vbe de los darlington es mayor que la de los que no lo son, así que yo metería otro/s diodo/s en serie con esos dos y/o una resistencia para elevar la caída total por que si no, pueden quedar operando en clase B.

Saludos!

PD: La Vbe máxima de entrada en conducción de esa serie de TIPs es de 2.8V


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero hay un pequeño problemita con esos diodos de polarización. Los drivers son darlington...


pss:Gran verdad. No había chequeado el modelo. Gracias por avisar.



ezavalla dijo:


> La Vbe máxima de entrada en conducción de esa serie de TIPs es de 2.8V


Definitivamente habría que cambiarlos por otros más "normales". Alguno de la familia TIPX1/X2 C o los MJE340/350 debería andar bien, estimo.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Abr 16, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias cacho, gracias a vos descubri mi verdadera sexualidad ajjajajajajajaja (se lo dejo para que lo piensen los que no entienden porque). Otra cosa, si esos diodos desfasan la senial (sin enie porque no tengo)  mi emulador esta andando bien. Ahora la pregunta es para que quiero la senial desfasada? . no entiendo  ajajajaja

(la desfasan en eje y, no en ciclos ), antes que piensen que es un desfasaje de pi


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Con ese desfasaje tenés un driver (bueno, los dos) al bordecito del corte constantemente. Con eso lográs que no queden los dos cortados en un entorno de 0,7V alrededor del cruce.

Para ser más exactos, lo que está al bordecito de conducir son los de potencia, los drivers mantienen una corriente mínima. 
Fijate que necesita levantar 0,7V sobre una resistencia de 180 Ohm y eso son casi 3,9mA, con lo que los transistores de potencia van a ver (a través de la resistencia del colector del driver) un Vbe de 3,9mA*220r=0,85V (poquito menos en realidad). Suficiente como para que aparezca la corriente que hace falta para que no se corten.
Más o menos así es la cosa.

Por acá podés leer un poco más del asunto: http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/12_amps.html
Es bastante gráfica y buena la explicación que da 

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Abr 16, 2010)

mira vos, nunca escuche eso xd. Y algo para mejorar el woofer?. P.ej. para pasarlo de 8 a 4 ohms . Ha tambien queria saber si el filtro del tl074 es un booster tambien.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 16, 2010)

Me perdí Zxeth... ¿Qué tiene eso que ver con la salida Sziklai?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2010)

Solo puse dos díodos, y no tres más la resistencia de 1k (o transistor y preset ahí) dado que la idea era mejorar un poco el "terremoto" y no hacerlo de nuevo . Tampoco pensé en protecciones.

La configuración Sziklai necesita solo 0,6 V y no el 1,2 V que necesita la configuración Dárlington de base.

No había leido la hoja de datos del TIP111 - TIP116    Supongo que el histórico par BD139 - BD140 rondará el volt a lo sumo y el TIP31 - TIP32 casi los dos volts.



Cacho dijo:


> De todas formas no termina de gustarme el arreglo de las resistencias de _emisor_ (estas sí) de los drivers. Yo las mandaría entre el colector y la resistencia de colector (húngaro y la gran siete, que me hace pensar los términos ) de cada transistor de potencia. Queda medio "ladeáu" el arreglo si no.
> En el original se me hace un poco más coherente el arreglo fiero (con los emisores de los drivers unidos) para manejar el bias. En un diseño mucho más lindo como el de 2m ya no lo veo muy bien.


 
Cacho . . . no entendí .

Saludos !


----------



## zxeth (Abr 17, 2010)

nada cacho, solo mato 2 pajaros de 1 tiro . el nuevo esquema me lo diron porque queria usar este amplificador pero para altos, de esos tengo que hacer 2. El esquema original lo pienso usar para mover 2 woofer de 50watts 4 ohms. Por ese motivo lo quiero bajar a 4 ohms. Ademas tambien quiero saber de que consumo total estamos hablando, para comprar algo que se que no me va a fallar


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cacho . . . no entendí


No es raro, ni yo me entiendo a veces (bueno, la mayoría de las veces).

Digo de cambiar la salida por algo com la de este ampli:





Fuente: http://sound.westhost.com/project03.htm


Con eso los drivers "ven" la reacción de los de potencia. Si están los dos emisores unidos (como en el esquema), no me parece que tenga una respuesta tan bonita 

@ZX: ¿Cuánta corrietne? Llamá a Ohm y te cuenta 

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Abr 17, 2010)

no me digas u,u ajjaja. pero siempre sobra algo de corriente que se disipa en calor. Por eso pregunto el consumo total del circuito


----------



## Cacho (Abr 17, 2010)

Upa... Que te estás haciendo una ensalada...

Digamos que hay +-16V y 4 Ohm de parlante. Tomemos la rama positiva: La corriente que circula por el transistor y después por el parlante hasta tierra es siempre la misma. Si asumimos el transistor como ideal, en la cresta de la onda no tenemos caída, con lo que la corriente será de 4A. En la realidad habrá algún que otro Volt de caída en el transistor, con lo que la carga tendrá una tensión máxima de dos o tres volt menos que la alimentación.
Entonces serán 13 o 14V, Ohm dice que con esa tensión la corriente será de entre 3,25 y 3,5A.

¿Cuánto calor? Digamos que son 2V de caída (no por el transistor _per se_, sino por el resto de la circuitería), eso quiere decir que la corriente será de 3,5A, eso son 7W de calor ahí. En el parlante serán 49W (hablamos de picos de potencia). 56W en total.
Si le llegaran los 16V al parlante, la potencia sería de 64W (pico, de nuevo).

Sobredimensionar un poco siempre viene bien, para no tenerlo al límite... Considerar que la corriente será de V/R es sano para no quedasre corto. Y darle un margen extra también (para la etapa de entrada, por ejemplo, y para cubrir detallecitos imprevistos).

Tené muy presente que la corriente nunca "sobra", como decías en tu post.

Saludos


----------



## elymaestre (May 6, 2010)

buenas amigo, me imagino que estas usando buenos disipares de calor. de no ser asi las altas temperatura los quemaran de inmediato....  por lo que e leido se te queman al rato despues que trabajan... ojo.. a lo mejor el disipador es muy pequeño, y se recalienta rapido... revisa esa pàrte..

yo tengo una pregunta con respecto al amplificador del pequeño terremoto como calcularia las potencia tanto de entrada como salida. y las resistencias que se encuentran conectadas a los transistores..


gracias..

buenas amigo, me imagino que estas usando buenos disipares de calor. de no ser asi las altas temperatura los quemaran de inmediato.... por lo que e leido se te queman al rato despues que trabajan... ojo.. a lo mejor el disipador es muy pequeño, y se recalienta rapido... revisa esa pàrte..

yo tengo una pregunta con respecto al amplificador del pequeño terremoto como calcularia las potencia tanto de entrada como salida. y las resistencias que se encuentran conectadas a los transistores..


gracias..


----------



## porraselectronics (May 11, 2010)

Creo que estoy utilizando disipadores batante grandes y ademas tengo respectivo ventilador.
Dejame tomar unas fotos donde lo tengo montado para que te des una idea y despues las subo al foro.
Con respecto a lo de la potencia, no se mucho sobre esas cuestiones pues voy empezando con esto del audio; preguntale a Cacho, Dosmetros o a zxeth que son los que me han ayudado en este proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 12, 2010)

Porraselectronics , al final lograste hacerlo andar con los +45 -45 Vdc ¿con que transistores? 

saludos !


----------



## porraselectronics (May 13, 2010)

Que tal DOSMETROS. ¿Recuerdas el diagrama que subí con unas modificaciones en la parte de potencia? Pues monté el amplificador con los cuatro transistores con la excepción que las resistencias no las coloqué en los emisores si no en los colectores de cada transistor.
Tengo una semana con el amplificador y no me ha dado problemas
Ah, los transistores que utilicé son los tip33 y 34C

Que tal amigos, he aquí unas fotos del amplificador "pequeño terremoto" y  del parlante utilizado. Estoy por subir el video a youtube donde se muestra el amplificador funcionando.

Cómo ya les había dicho he aqui los videos del amplificador "pequeño terremoto". En el segundo link se muestra un video del parlante conectado al amplificador. Muchos de mis amigos me dicen que es algo tonto pero se ve chido...no creen eso?

Aquí están:





 





Saludos a los amigos foreros


----------



## elymaestre (May 18, 2010)

esta muy bueno. yo estoy realizando uno tambien pero pero no e consegido transformador de 24 + 24 es dificil conseguirlo por estos lados.. 

buen post


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2010)

4 transformadores para lámparas dicroicas (LOS DE CHAPA DE HIERRO SILICIO LAMINADO, *NO* LOS ELECTRÓNICOS) DE 50 Watts *puestos en serie*. Son baratos y los venden en cualquier negocio (tienda) de electricidad o iluminación.











Saludos !


----------



## elymaestre (May 18, 2010)

gracias,...! voy a preguntar por eso.. por acca. gracias

saludos


----------



## zxeth (May 20, 2010)

hemmm, jajaja, no es que quiera traer pelea ni nada, pero esta medio desfachatado tu ampli :S jajajaja, yo cada ampli que hago le hago una re carcaza y un buen bafle. Hoy justo estaba haciendo un bafle para 2 woofers de 80watts 10", 2 twiters de 50watts y 2 medios de 15 watts. Por ahora va quedando lindo. Si para el finde lo termino subo fotos. Eso si, lo termino sin forrar, cuando le ponga la alfombra va a quedar 10 puntos


----------



## elymaestre (May 20, 2010)

jaj....! esperemos el tuyo para verlo. y comentarlo yo estoy armando una para mi practica de electronica. tambien publicare fotos.


saludos


----------



## porraselectronics (Sep 27, 2010)

Que tal amigos, hasta la fecha sigo con el amplificador pequeño terremoto (no se me ha quemado). Pero los transistores de salida se calientan demasiado y temo que se me quemen otra vez. Creo que el voltaje con el cual los alimento es demasiado (+45-45 V DC). Queria consultar con ustedes si puedo cambiar los transistores de salida, digamos por: 2SC5200 y 2SA1943, los drivers por MJE15032 y MJE15033 (con estos sustituir a los transistores de ampli pequeño terremoto). Creo que con esto no tendrìa problemas de voltaje. Es correcto esto voy a hacer? Es recomendable que lo intente?
Gracias


----------



## porraselectronics (Dic 2, 2010)

Saludo a los foreros....
En base a que no tuve respuesta, tome la desicion de montar los transistores 2SC5200 y 2SA1943. Me funciono bastante bien, gane un poco mas de potencia. Sin embargo he decidido utilizar los dos parlantes woofer en serie para asi trabajar el ampli con 8 ohms. Creo que asi no lo forzaria mucho. (claro que utilize para el ampli dos transistores 2SC5200 y 2SA1943.


----------



## Fortivo (Dic 2, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> La otra opción es que estés usando transistores falsos (y vaya si los hay). Son una basura importante y tienen prestaciones muy pobres.
> 
> Sumado a eso está el hecho de que el ampli no tiene resistencias en los emisores (las que hay ahí las dibujaste vos) con lo que no tenés realimentación local en los transistores, una cosa que les puede alegrar la vida.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo Cacho... pero llege tarde al post para mencionarlo, que gracias al paro puedo volver y estar algo mas de tiempo por aqui  a ver si puedo echaros un guante en lo que pueda.. 

Me han tocado muchos transistores trucados o falsos y realmente me han fastidiado muchos equipos de sonido, yo tenia para hacer un comprobador de transistores falsos, si vuelvo a ver el circuito lo posteo ok  

saludosssss amigos ¡¡


----------



## zxeth (Feb 12, 2012)

Bueno aca estoy hablando otra vez del tema ajjaja, el otro dia queria hacer este amplificador para un subwoofer para la tele, y encontre el documento completo, el tema es que vi que este amplificador actua directamente desde la salida desde otro amplificador, osea la entrada de este amplificador viene de la salida de otros 2. El tema ahora es, funciona igual si la entrada no es potenciada?

Dejo el documento copleto =)


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 15, 2012)

Dejo a consideracion de uds este esquema, saludos


----------

